# Partage calendriers iCal en réseau ?



## danifi (11 Mars 2006)

Salut a tous, comment partager et synchroniser mes calendriers entre mes 2 machines en réseaux??


----------



## kaviar (12 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,
Si tu ne possède pas de .mac, tu peux tester mysync/.


----------



## kertruc (7 Avril 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Si tu ne possède pas de .mac, tu peux tester mysync/.



Kaviar, tu as testé mySync ?

Parce que moi, quand j'ai essayé (pour synchroniser des contatcs, c'était pas le top...).
Mais les nouvelles versions marchent peut-être mieux...


----------



## kaviar (7 Avril 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Kaviar, tu as testé mySync ?
> 
> Parce que moi, quand j'ai essayé (pour synchroniser des contatcs, c'était pas le top...).
> Mais les nouvelles versions marchent peut-être mieux...



Pas testé  j'ai un .mac


----------



## chaudard (6 Février 2009)

Petit déterrage...

Pourrais-t-on m'éclairer sur ce sujet...

Je vois que il est possible dans ma version d'iCal sur os X 10.5.6 que l'on peux publier vers Mobilme... esce une sorte de réseau local?

Peut-on un peux m'expliquer comment je pourrais faire pour partager mes différents iCal sur le réseau local?

Merci


Bon, ben on va profiter du déterrage de topic pour migrer vers le forum adéquat !


----------



## bip815 (8 Février 2009)

La solution la plus simple si tu es sous 10.5 est de synchroniser iCal avec un calendrier Google.

Fais une recherche dans les actualités de Mac Gé, tu trouveras un article qui explique comment faire.

Sache que tous les médecins de mon cabinet ont opté pour cette méthode et qu'elle est parfaite ce d'autant qu'on peut consulter son planning depuis n'importe quel navigateur en se connectant sur Google Agenda ou depuis iCal directement !


----------

